# Any Bunnies in the Roaring Fork Valley, CO??



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Me and my buddy are heading out to the valley 2nd week of March and have a house in GWS. Im hoping to meet some fun bunnies on here that would like to ride and party with us. I hate using this forum to pick up chicks, as we both are fun and have great personalities, but I don't know where else to reach out to any ladies before our trip who might be interested. Both of us are in our 20's, professional, intermediate/advanced riders, 420 friendly, enjoy good beer, and good food. House is very nice, has plenty of rooms so you can have your space, and a hot tub to party/relax in. If your interested but don't feel like posting on this thread PM me.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Really? :huh:

Try 
Plenty Of Fish or Craigslist. 

haha


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Well howdyyyy there!!!! Cans I tag along


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

After reading the thread "Why can't we hold onto Female members" I had a feeling these were the replies I was going to get. Heard Craiglist was full of creepers, never heard of plenty of fish.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> Really? :huh:
> 
> Try
> Plenty Of Fish or Craigslist.
> ...


I met my current boyfriend of 2 years on POF hahahaha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're going to Aspen. If you can't find any girls to party with, there will probably be plenty of cougars. If that doesn't mow your lawn, I'm sure you can pay for some pretty hot girls to hang out with you. In Denver we call them hookers, but in Aspen they are "escorts".


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Aspen, where the women flock like the salmon of capistrano. Classic.. Im not into paying women for sex, as I would rather try using my charm. But, I was just hoping I could find some ladies pre-trip that would be interested in traveling, riding, and partying. This way we can focus our time more on the riding and partying rather than hitting on chicks at the bars. Although that can be a fun catch as well.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> You're going to Aspen. If you can't find any girls to party with, there will probably be plenty of cougars. If that doesn't mow your lawn, I'm sure you can pay for some pretty hot girls to hang out with you. In Denver we call them hookers, but in Aspen they are "escorts".


They are call girls when alive, hookers once dead.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Sure, I'd love to come "party" with you, a random dude on the internet, so that you don't have to waste your time trying to pick up women while you're on vacation. That sounds like a great plan. k:


Seriously, if you find a woman who would go for this sort of nonsense, send her my way so I can smack some sense into her.


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

Tempting but I'm too old and married. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hookers just go pick one up from the Madame down there you'll be golden.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

You get a 6.5 for originally, haven't seen one of these threads for a few years :eusa_clap:


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> Me and my buddy are heading out to the valley 2nd week of March and have a house in GWS. Im hoping to meet some fun bunnies on here that would like to ride and party with us. I hate using this forum to pick up chicks, as we both are fun and have great personalities, but I don't know where else to reach out to any ladies before our trip who might be interested. Both of us are in our 20's, professional, intermediate/advanced riders, 420 friendly, enjoy good beer, and good food. House is very nice, has plenty of rooms so you can have your space, and a hot tub to party/relax in. If your interested but don't feel like posting on this thread PM me.


You both are fun and have great personalities, shouldn't the chicks be crawling all over you already? :dunno:


----------



## drew_08 (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice, lettuce know how successful you are. All those empty rooms gone to waste, such a shame.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I hear there's a singles line at every chairlift to mingle and pick up.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> I hear there's a singles line at every chairlift to mingle and pick up.


Haha, I actually met my last girlfriend in the singles line of a chair


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Snowolf said:


>


I love that you added no caption lol. It's a perfect pic after all our replies haha


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

NSboarder said:


> Aspen, where the women flock like the salmon of capistrano. Classic..* Im not into paying women for sex*, as I would rather try using my charm. But, I was just hoping I could find some ladies pre-trip that would be interested in traveling, riding, and partying. This way we can focus our time more on the riding and partying rather than hitting on chicks at the bars. Although that can be a fun catch as well.


Unfortunately, all of your interactions with women are inevitably some form of monetary compensation for sex. Buying them drinks at a bar, taking them to dinner, buying them flowers, etc etc etc. It's all payment in one form or another. I'm so sorry you had to find out this like this


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> I hear there's a singles line at every chairlift to mingle and pick up.


So *this* is why guys think it's appropriate to hit on me on the lift.

Last Valentine's Day I was riding solo; it was midweek and I scheduled the day off to ride. Some skier dude started his string of random weak moves, trying to cram his pathetic attempts into the few minutes on the chair. He put all his chips on thinking: single-chick-riding-on-Valentines Day-hope-she's-single and desperate. 

It was amusing. Sadly amusing.

And oh - if you're a skier trying to pick up a snowboard chick, don't talk shit about "those weird snowboards." That is less amusing than your weak moves.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Unfortunately, all of your interactions with women are inevitably some form of monetary compensation for sex. Buying them drinks at a bar, taking them to dinner, buying them flowers, etc etc etc. It's all payment in one form or another. I'm so sorry you had to find out this like this


I'm not complaining 



Edit: Totally just made myself sound like a hooker bahahaha.... just meant.... food + sex = greatness


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I'm not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Totally just made myself sound like a hooker bahahaha.... just meant.... food + sex = greatness


It's okay, I was implying all women are hookers, just not as a profession :laugh:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> It's okay, I was implying all women are hookers, just not as a profession :laugh:


Oh good so it's not just me :laugh:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Oh good so it's not just me :laugh:


This is completely off topic, BUT, I have a friend who is on Match.com and she goes on 3-4 dates every week. Not because she is that desperate to find a man, but because she said she "gets bored during the week, so why not go out and get a free dinner and some entertainment". I can't say I fault her for playing the system.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't believe a serious response to this post was expected.. it wasn't right? This was just posted in jest?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I find that women love the needy/clingy/desperate personality, just go with that and you won't be able to keep them off of you.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Basti said:


> Haha, I actually met my last girlfriend in the singles line of a chair


Impressive. Did you mention your nollies in the box?


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> This is completely off topic, BUT, I have a friend who is on Match.com and she goes on 3-4 dates every week. Not because she is that desperate to find a man, but because she said she "gets bored during the week, so why not go out and get a free dinner and some entertainment". I can't say I fault her for playing the system.


haha props to her! if I was still single I might do that lol. not gonna lie tho, when I WAS single I was hoping to find a great guy (which I eventually did on Plenty Of Fish and we've been together 2 years so far... the guy who got me into snowboarding), when dates didn't work out, I thought "well... it wasnt a complete waste because I got a free meal" haha


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> haha props to her! if I was still single I might do that lol. not gonna lie tho, when I WAS single I was hoping to find a great guy (which I eventually did on Plenty Of Fish and we've been together 2 years so far... the guy who got me into snowboarding), when dates didn't work out, I thought "well... it wasnt a complete waste because I got a free meal" haha


I met my GF on facebook, going on 3 years now, turned out we sort of knew each other from jr.H./H.S. (she was my cousins best friend in jr.H and I was in H.S. at the time but vaguely remembered her from back in the day lol) Before that I did the POF thing, and it seemed like most of those...ummm...were just looking for a free meal/drinks/boat ride, never amounted to anything :laugh:

Edit: off topic but who cares topic was stupid to begin with. Why is it that chicks seem to need to change a guy? Not all, my current GF has figured out I'm set in my ways and not changing at all, ever, and loves mt the way I am. Case in point, I dated a chick for about 4 months, after watching me SB at the local hill she stated "Honey if we are going to stay together you are going to have give up the silly wakeboarding and snowboarding, you don't need to show off any more" and " what if you get hurt and can't work" WTF?? See ya don't let the door hit ya in the ass


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

JeffreyCH said:


> I met my GF on facebook, going on 3 years now, turned out we sort of knew each other from jr.H./H.S. (she was my cousins best friend in jr.H and I was in H.S. at the time but vaguely remembered her from back in the day lol) Before that I did the POF thing, and it seemed like most of those...ummm...were just looking for a free meal/drinks/boat ride, never amounted to anything :laugh:


Nice! and yeah I think most girls on there ARE looking for free shit. I was looking for a guy but like I said, if it didn't work out, then at least I still had fun and usually got free stuff  and most of the guys on POF are looking for a good lay.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

SnowRock said:


> I can't believe a serious response to this post was expected.. it wasn't right? This was just posted in jest?


I believe he was serious lol I feel bad cuz he's just lookin for a good time, BUT you can't post that on a forum like this where it's 90% guys who would love to troll you about it hahaha


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Nice! and yeah I think most girls on there ARE looking for free shit. I was looking for a guy but like I said, if it didn't work out, then at least I still had fun and usually got free stuff  and most of the guys on POF are looking for a good lay.


I think guys on POF are looking for ANY lay...doesn't have to be good :laugh::laugh:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

JeffreyCH said:


> I think guys on POF are looking for ANY lay...doesn't have to be good :laugh::laugh:


:wavetowel2:


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> Impressive. Did you mention your nollies in the box?


Haha! No, but I gave her a frontside lipslide at the end of the day


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Basti said:


> Haha! No, but I gave her a frontside lipslide at the end of the day


At least it wasn't a tail press with a stiff deck, those are hard to pull off on a first run


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> At least it wasn't a tail press with a stiff deck, those are hard to pull off on a first run


It's not that difficult with a proper wax job


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Basti said:


> It's not that difficult with a proper wax job


:laugh::laugh: true true


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

you guys are too much hahaha :signlol:


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I believe he was serious lol I feel bad cuz he's just lookin for a good time, BUT you can't post that on a forum like this where it's 90% guys who would love to troll you about it hahaha


Yes I am serious, so if there any ladies who are interested in riding and partying with us, we have free place to stay. I mentioned earlier after I read the thread about not being able to keep women on the forum that I thought I was going to receive responses like this. Trolls are going to troll.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I believe he was serious lol I feel bad cuz he's just lookin for a good time, BUT you can't post that on a forum like this where it's 90% guys who would love to troll you about it hahaha





SnowRock said:


> I can't believe a serious response to this post was expected.. it wasn't right? This was just posted in jest?


I figured I would receive much more heckling than this. It will all be worth it if we can line up some fun, pre-trip. Is there any other place online specifically for boarders to hookup? If not, there may be a market for it.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

NSboarder said:


> Yes I am serious, so if there any ladies who are interested in riding and partying with us, we have free place to stay. I mentioned earlier after I read the thread about not being able to keep women on the forum that I thought I was going to receive responses like this. Trolls are going to troll.


well if it helps, if I was single and lived in CO I'd bring a group of friends to come party haha


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't wait to see the replies to NSBoarder :X


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> well if it helps, if I was single and lived in CO I'd bring a group of friends to come party haha


Damn homie, looks like you missed your window by about 2 years...and a couple thousand miles :laugh:

There used to be an extreme sports singles site that used to pop up on the side of my FB from time to time. Dunno if it's still around or if it just doesn't pop up on mine anymore because of my relationship status. :dunno:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

NSboarder said:


> Yes I am serious, so if there any ladies who are interested in riding and partying with us, we have free place to stay. I mentioned earlier after I read the thread about not being able to keep women on the forum that I thought I was going to receive responses like this. Trolls are going to troll.


You could always try CouchSurfing.org. Basically a website for requesting and advertising free places to crash.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> well if it helps, if I was single and lived in CO I'd bring a group of friends to come party haha


You know to be honest, I wouldn't mind going if I was single and had the time off. Free stay and some boarding. Although I don't drink while I am boarding. That has to wait till I am off the hill and not boarding for a few days. He's not far off. Who says he's the only one looking to have fun? I feel like you might have gotten a better response if this wasn't a 90% men forum and all the chicks on here that dare to post aren't already with someone. 

Good luck and don't worry. If you can't find someone on here, there are sure to be plenty of chicks looking pretty at the bottom of the hill. Just double check for the guy barreling down at you! :laugh:


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this thread that irrational or out of the ordinary? Im not looking for a hookup and leave, but rather a week full of riding, wining, and dining at one of the finest places in the US.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

DesireeM81 said:


> You know to be honest, I wouldn't mind going if I was single and had the time off. Free stay and some boarding. Although I don't drink while I am boarding. That has to wait till I am off the hill and not boarding for a few days. He's not far off. Who says he's the only one looking to have fun? I feel like you might have gotten a better response if this wasn't a 90% men forum and all the chicks on here that dare to post aren't already with someone.
> 
> Good luck and don't worry. If you can't find someone on here, there are sure to be plenty of chicks looking pretty at the bottom of the hill. Just double check for the guy barreling down at you! :laugh:


+1000 for this post. You definitely have an understanding of what this thread is all about. I also appreciate BeachLegoGal and Snowbunny for having an understanding as well.


----------



## superasiaman (Jan 23, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> They are call girls when alive, hookers once dead.


this guy has the right idea.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

JUST GOT HOME - w4m - 36 (summit) - 36


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk sounds like party crabs in the valley


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

JeffreyCH said:


> JUST GOT HOME - w4m - 36 (summit) - 36


All ready for penis! But be cautious... those typos could mean extra fat fingers...


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

NSboarder said:


> +1000 for this post. You definitely have an understanding of what this thread is all about. I also appreciate BeachLegoGal and Snowbunny for having an understanding as well.


There ya go, 3 chicks right there  except we are scattered across the country and not all single.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

DesireeM81 said:


> You know to be honest, I wouldn't mind going if I was single and had the time off. Free stay and some boarding. Although I don't drink while I am boarding. That has to wait till I am off the hill and not boarding for a few days. He's not far off. Who says he's the only one looking to have fun? I feel like you might have gotten a better response if this wasn't a 90% men forum and *all the chicks on here that dare to post aren't already with someone*.


Not all. 



> Good luck and don't worry. If you can't find someone on here, there are sure to be *plenty of chicks looking pretty at the bottom of the hill. Just double check for the guy barreling down at you!* :laugh:


Quite true! Same applies to in the lodge and at the bar.




NSboarder said:


> Is this thread that irrational or out of the ordinary? Im not looking for a hookup and leave, but rather a week full of riding, wining, and dining at one of the finest places in the US.


Maybe you're sincere about it, which is generous(?) but it does have that Arab shiek like vibe. Sorry.


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> You're going to Aspen. If you can't find any girls to party with, there will probably be plenty of cougars. If that doesn't mow your lawn, I'm sure you can pay for some pretty hot girls to hang out with you. In Denver we call them hookers, but in Aspen they are "escorts".


Made my day!
LMFAO


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

[QUOTE/]Maybe you're sincere about it, which is generous(?) but it does have that Arab shiek like vibe. Sorry.[/QUOTE]

Maybe it has a different vibe, but yes I am being sincere and I would bet in the future you will see more threads like this one.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

What are you gonna do when you get a couple tundra wookies looking to hang and ride? Ask for pics? 

What if you get them out there and realize they are all 5'2", 220 lbs? Are you just gonna say "Yeah... you're paying for your own wine..."

"Young men, looking to snowboard in Aspen. Any ladies wanna shred? Send pics..."


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> Maybe it has a different vibe, but yes I am being sincere and I would bet in the future you will see more threads like this one.


Now that comes across as a warning or threat :laugh:

But if you're sincere, that's cool. Posting something like that is a long shot but good luck. Hope it goes well. 





...and that it doesn't end in rape, kidnapping, or murder.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Now that comes across as a warning or threat :laugh:
> 
> But if you're sincere, that's cool. Posting something like that is a long shot but good luck. Hope it goes well.
> 
> ...


Not for sure how you see my post as a warning or a threat?? Yea its a long shot, but who knows what will come of this? Maybe nothing, which would be ok or maybe a couple of cool chicks to hang with...


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> What are you gonna do when you get a couple tundra wookies looking to hang and ride? Ask for pics?
> 
> What if you get them out there and realize they are all 5'2", 220 lbs? Are you just gonna say "Yeah... you're paying for your own wine..."
> 
> "Young men, looking to snowboard in Aspen. Any ladies wanna shred? Send pics..."


If they aren't truthful, should they expect to be taken care of??


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> Maybe it has a different vibe, but yes I am being sincere and I would bet *in the future you will see more threads like this one.*





NSboarder said:


> Not for sure how you see my post as a warning or a threat?? Yea its a long shot, but who knows what will come of this? Maybe nothing, which would be ok or maybe a couple of cool chicks to hang with...


(See bold font) Eh I was messing with you. Hence the laughing face. 

Long shot, yes, but if you're intentions are solid why not try. It's the interwebz so obviously people are going to a) be wary of it and b) give you shit about it.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> (See bold font) Eh I was messing with you. Hence the laughing face.
> 
> Long shot, yes, but if you're intentions are solid why not try. It's the interwebz so obviously people are going to a) be wary of it and b) give you shit about it.


Understood.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Unfortunately, all of your interactions with women are inevitably some form of monetary compensation for sex. Buying them drinks at a bar, taking them to dinner, buying them flowers, etc etc etc. It's all payment in one form or another. I'm so sorry you had to find out this like this


true dat


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I'm not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Totally just made myself sound like a hooker bahahaha.... just meant.... food + sex = greatness


cool then when can I buy you a bear and food ?


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> cool then when can I buy you a bear and food ?


You trying to take over my thread?? Lol


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh man, the irony of a dude wandering into a thread that was started by another dude with the aim of picking up some chicks and trying to pick up a chick! :laugh:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

take a couple bottles of pills and shake em, i hear its the aspen mating call.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> cool then when can I buy you a bear and food ?


Is the food for the bear?


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Big Foot said:


> Is the food for the bear?


I'm more interested in how he's going to get one, and then drive it to the date.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Is the food for the bear?


0:20
Brutus, the pet grizzly bear - YouTube


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

At least he's not offering a gorilla or monkey.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

gmore10 said:


> take a couple bottles of pills and shake em, i hear its the aspen mating call.


Lame joke for Aspen, much better for WV.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

So, um... OP: you don't know any women IRL who would be interested? Skiers even? Anyone who actually knows you and knows you're a nice guy and NOT a massive creeper. Because, you see... most people would not be comfortable going off with some random dude from the Internet. It sets off all kinds of red flags (at least for me, but not just for me I would hope).

BTW, what are "bunnies"? Is that what you call women who ride? And then you wonder why you can't keep them on the forums? :laugh:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> Lame joke for Aspen, much better for WV.


actually that would be the turkey call.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Varza said:


> So, um... OP: you don't know any women IRL who would be interested? Skiers even? Anyone who actually knows you and knows you're a nice guy and NOT a massive creeper. Because, you see... most people would not be comfortable going off with some random dude from the Internet. It sets off all kinds of red flags (at least for me, but not just for me I would hope).
> 
> BTW, what are "bunnies"? Is that what you call women who ride? And then you wonder why you can't keep them on the forums? :laugh:


We have a winner!!!


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> cool then when can I buy you a bear and food ?


well im not into husky hairy gay men, but if you mean a beer then we will see lol

Edit: hopefully you dont take that the wrong way and think im calling YOU all that stuff haha i meant bear = gay, hairy, husky men.... its in porn, i donno


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

NSboarder said:


> You trying to take over my thread?? Lol


ill hang with you first :yahoo:


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Varza said:


> So, um... OP: you don't know any women IRL who would be interested? Skiers even? Anyone who actually knows you and knows you're a nice guy and NOT a massive creeper. Because, you see... most people would not be comfortable going off with some random dude from the Internet. It sets off all kinds of red flags (at least for me, but not just for me I would hope).
> 
> BTW, what are "bunnies"? Is that what you call women who ride? And then you wonder why you can't keep them on the forums? :laugh:


I believe Bunnies is a pretty popular term for women on the slopes. I didn't make it up, we even have one on this thread that uses it in her user name. Most of the ladies I know IRL enjoy the beach or being in the mall more than on the mountain. Lame I agree, but its who Ive become friends with. Meeting up with randoms on the internet is probably not the norm, but it doesn't hurt anything to at least build a relationship on here to determine if were comfortable meeting.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> ill hang with you first :yahoo:


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> Most of the ladies I know IRL enjoy the beach or being in the mall more than on the mountain. Lame I agree, but its who Ive become friends with.


This is actually a valid point. None of my female friends snowboard. Some ski, but not avidly. So I ride with my guy friends.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> At least he's not offering a gorilla or monkey.


Thank god. Only then would I have to say no.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> ill hang with you first :yahoo:


he's getting you chicken dinner..?

I will get buy you lobster, how about that


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> he's getting you chicken dinner..?
> 
> I will get buy you lobster, how about that


Decisions, decisions!


I went from "hey if I was single and lived in CO id come hang" to having 2 dates with guys in 2 different states haha cheaaaa


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Decisions, decisions!
> 
> 
> I went from "hey if I was single and lived in CO id come hang" to having 2 dates with guys in 2 different states haha cheaaaa


haha 
oh well, I am in nyc, you're in where? MA?, I will be in Windham mountain this weekend, hit me up
c'mon you know you want to


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> haha
> oh well, I am in nyc, you're in where? MA?, I will be in Windham mountain this weekend, hit me up
> c'mon you know you want to


Where's Windham Mountain? Windham, NH? I go to Wachusett in Princeton, MA. youre not far, like 5 hours? and NH is like 15 min but uh I do have a boyfriend lol so sorry it's a no go


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Where's Windham Mountain? Windham, NH? I go to Wachusett in Princeton, MA. youre not far, like 5 hours? and NH is like 15 min but uh I do have a boyfriend lol so sorry it's a no go


haha too bad, youll be missing a lot 

it's in upstate new york like 4 hours from nyc


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

vknyvz said:


> haha too bad, you missing a lot
> 
> it's in upstate new york like 4 hours from nyc


Brodudeski...you need a tan, look like a washed up dead fish :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> Decisions, decisions!
> 
> 
> I went from "hey if I was single and lived in CO id come hang" to having 2 dates with guys in 2 different states haha cheaaaa


well..if I was single....


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> haha too bad, youll be missing a lot


It's amazing how you can make a simple smiley face so creepy... You and Chomps should be friends!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> single-chick-riding-on-Valentines Day-hope-she's-single and desperate.


oh, thats me.  I rode solo last V Day. Not one dude hit on me AT ALL. I had to buy myself a cocktail 

I _did_ hit the jump line and noticed a few boys check me out. Meanwhile they were trying to teach their girlfriends how to do the falling leaf :laugh:

am I the only one who read the OP and thought of the movie "Swingers" In particular the scene in Vegas? 

Ok, I am fucking old.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I gotta say, I've met a few girls on this forum and had a great time playing in the snow. Still very good friends with one. 

Dude: It is like any other social scene. If you walk in an say "hey, I'm going to "blank and blank" who want to come-along?" You're going to mostly get heckled and weird looks....but hey, there is always the stray chance that someone says yes to "hey, wanna go get after it?" Most likely, though, no.

However, if you integrate yourself in the scene, make friends, be genuine, and just go about it like regular life....you just might make a bunny pal or two. That takes time, though...any you're trying to pop-off with quick turn-around time. Make friends at the bar the second night you get there....that'll probably work. 

We want stories upon your return! Post in TR section...i usually don't scroll down this far. :dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

mixie said:


> oh, thats me.  I rode solo last V Day. Not one dude hit on me AT ALL. I had to buy myself a cocktail
> 
> I _did_ hit the jump line and noticed a few boys check me out. *Meanwhile they were trying to teach their girlfriends how to do the falling leaf* :laugh:


And thinking, "Damn I wish I was with THAT chick."

Seriously mixie his moves were so weak it was embarrassing. You didn't miss out on anything with his type. 

I was more offended that he assumed I was there as easy prey rather than there to ride _because_ it was Valentine's Day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Dude: It is like any other social scene. If you walk in an say "hey, I'm going to "blank and blank" who want to come-along?" You're going to mostly get heckled and weird looks....but hey, there is always the stray chance that someone says yes to "hey, wanna go get after it?" Most likely, though, no.


Gotta agree with this. Went about it like a craiglist ad. SWSBM (single white snowboarder male) seeks SWSB (single white snow bunnies) for play time at the hill. No strings attached. Oh yeah. Baby baby look at that.

I bet I'd have better luck by saying "Hey all, heading to _______ in a couple weeks. Anyone want to meet up for some laps?" Then it's not creepy, you go ride around the mountain whether they're girls or guys. If any girls show up and you hit it off then whatever happens happens but forcing it pretty much never works.

And I must say STOP FUCKING OUT CREEPING ME! :blowup: Ever since I got my promotion everyone's been stepping up the creepiness!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Seriously mixie his moves were so weak it was embarrassing. You didn't miss out on anything with his type.


Hey baby, is that a board on your feet? Yeah? Do you like using that board? Yeah? Does it help you with your ironing? :dizzy: BTW that wasn't a sexist joke, it was a reference to Mixie calling my board the European ironing board.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> And thinking, "Damn I wish I was with THAT chick."
> 
> Seriously mixie his moves were so weak it was embarrassing. You didn't miss out on anything with his type.
> 
> I was more offended that he assumed I was there as easy prey rather than there to ride _because_ it was Valentine's Day.



hahah I know what you mean. As much as I complain that dudes never hit on me it's usually because I never notice. 

Ive had more then one occasion where some lame ass dude will try to talk to me and I just tear into him or make fun of him..Im such a bitch. 

Then later one of my guy friends will tell me "Dayum mixie you SHATTERED that poor guys ego" I am oblivious to guys hitting on me. I just think they're being lame :blink:


Dear Poutanen I didn't coin the phrase euro ironing board I just stole it.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Hey baby, is that a board on your feet? Yeah? Do you like using that board? Yeah? Does it help you with your ironing? :dizzy: BTW that wasn't a sexist joke, it was a reference to Mixie calling my board the European ironing board.


Ah I knew what you meant. I keep up around here.

Your creep o saurus moves ^ stronger than the dude's on the chair :laugh:

No wonder the ladies love ya here haha.



mixie said:


> hahah I know what you mean. As much as I complain that dudes never hit on me it's usually because I never notice.
> 
> Ive had more then one occasion where some lame ass dude will try to talk to me and I just tear into him or make fun of him..Im such a bitch.
> 
> ...


I never notice either! Unless it's blatantly obvious or bad. Apparently egos are also shattered when you don't notice AND don't tear into or make fun of them. Almost like they wonder if they said it all aloud or in their head. 

Man I'm so happy I'm not a straight dude or a lesbian. snowklinger's quote is oh so true.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

NSboarder said:


> If they aren't truthful, should they expect to be taken care of??


See....I kind of thought you might be ok until this statement. NOWHERE in your original post did you say that the girls needed to be model hot. You did not set a weight limit or say anything about how they must look. Then you say that if they show up and are overweight or ugly that they are not being truthful. 

If you are going to be shallow then maybe YOU should just be honest about what it is you want. Tell us, what are the minimum requirements. I assume they must be pretty high for a guy who needs to use a snowboarding forum to try to get laid.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

10 Pages? I did not foresee success for the OP. :bowdown:

He must of finally posted a shirtless bathroom picture and a close up of his pride. I'm pretty sure that's how its supposed to be done. 

I never have understood the concept of online dating, It's like applying to jobs. There's some pretty stringent requirements for most of them too. Sadly I do not make the cut :thumbsdown:


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

jennifer said:


> See....I kind of thought you might be ok until this statement. NOWHERE in your original post did you say that the girls needed to be model hot. You did not set a weight limit or say anything about how they must look. Then you say that if they show up and are overweight or ugly that they are not being truthful.
> 
> If you are going to be shallow then maybe YOU should just be honest about what it is you want. Tell us, what are the minimum requirements. I assume they must be pretty high for a guy who needs to use a snowboarding forum to try to get laid.


Nothing about what I said stated any particular size, shape, or color requirements, because there are none. I simply stated if they aren't truthful should they expect me to take care of them. For instance, if you tell me your smoking hot and you show up looking like you fell out of the ugly tree, are you going to expect me to share in on the fun? Read it all again and I hope you agree with me because I love a woman with curves and im not saying your curvy or skinny because I have no idea. PM me if your interested.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> 10 Pages? I did not foresee success for the OP. :bowdown:
> 
> He must of finally posted a shirtless bathroom picture and a close up of his pride. I'm pretty sure that's how its supposed to be done.
> 
> I never have understood the concept of online dating, It's like applying to jobs. There's some pretty stringent requirements for most of them too. Sadly I do not make the cut :thumbsdown:


Thank you. I think people will come around to the idea of meeting people through message boards, before they meet in person.


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just read all 10 pages, thanks for the entertainment! I say go for it man, if you get some girls you get some...if not whatever...


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> Thank you. I think people will come around to the idea of meeting people through message boards, before they meet in person.


um, lots of people are ok with meeting up with people from message baords. 

In fact I met my best riding buddy on this very forum. We sent a few PMs and hooked up to ride. We even carpooled. He came and picked me up from my house before we even met. 

Neither of us ended up raped or in a ditch...however neither of came across as super creepy and looking for "bunnies" or whatever. It was like " Neither of us have jobs...Big Bear on a weekday? Ok lets go" 

I hid my creepy until the three hour car ride lol....


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> I never have understood the concept of online dating, It's like applying to jobs. There's some pretty stringent requirements for most of them too. Sadly I do not make the cut :thumbsdown:


I never thought much of it until I was broken up with my crazy/controlling/evil ex and I was around 25 and worked FT at Dominos pizza as a pizza delivery person and all the guys there were like brothers to me and I didn't really go out with friends much anymore cuz they all decided to have babies n such.... and I wasn't in college at the moment...so I thought "where the hell am i gonna meet someone?" so I was telling my cousin how I was having trouble finding someone but I wanted to hang out with people to get my mind off of my ex (it was one of those bad relationships where we broke up like 20 times in 3 years and I was finally DONE)... so he told me about Plenty Of Fish and how he was using that and met some great peeps. So I tried it out, met plenty of freaks and weirdos and am thankful that I didn't end up in a hole in someones basement with a bucket of lotion, but then I ended up finding my now bf of 2 years  I agree it's like applying for a job haha but see he made the cut and so did I. I liked everything I read on his page and just hoped he wasn't lying, and sure enough it was all true and tada! Happiness.

I wrote way too much just now my bad


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

:bowdown:
Thanks to OP and all that replied to this post. I went from  to "bear"ly being able to hide my laughter at work


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I never thought much of it until I was broken up with my crazy/controlling/evil ex and I was around 25 and worked FT at Dominos pizza as a pizza delivery person and all the guys there were like brothers to me and I didn't really go out with friends much anymore cuz they all decided to have babies n such.... and I wasn't in college at the moment...so I thought "where the hell am i gonna meet someone?" so I was telling my cousin how I was having trouble finding someone but I wanted to hang out with people to get my mind off of my ex (it was one of those bad relationships where we broke up like 20 times in 3 years and I was finally DONE)... so he told me about Plenty Of Fish and how he was using that and met some great peeps. So I tried it out, met plenty of freaks and weirdos and am thankful that I didn't end up in a hole in someones basement with a bucket of lotion, but then I ended up finding my now bf of 2 years  I agree it's like applying for a job haha but see he made the cut and so did I. I liked everything I read on his page and just hoped he wasn't lying, and sure enough it was all true and tada! Happiness.
> 
> I wrote way too much just now my bad


Long story short. I tried online dating once, met the girl online and chatted for a week or two, then we agreed to meet for happy hour downtown after work. Hung out with her for about an hour and knew she was not the girl for me, but since I was already out I ended up going to a different bar for another drink after we parted ways. At the second bar I sat down next to my now current girlfriend of 2 years, and hit it off. So, technically, online dating is the reason I'm with my current girlfriend, I just didn't meet her online .

P.S. the whole "You never meet quality women in bars" thing is total BS. Though we were both having casual after work drinks at a classy place, not getting blasted at a dive bar so YMMV.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Long story short. I tried online dating once, met the girl online and chatted for a week or two, then we agreed to meet for happy hour downtown after work. Hung out with her for about an hour and knew she was not the girl for me, but since I was already out I ended up going to a different bar for another drink after we parted ways. At the second bar I sat down next to my now current girlfriend of 2 years, and hit it off. So, technically, online dating is the reason I'm with my current girlfriend, I just didn't meet her online .



thats awesome! everything happens for a reason


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pretty sure Manti's ex would be down. Hit her up on twitter.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

mixie said:


> um, lots of people are ok with meeting up with people from message baords.
> 
> In fact I met my best riding buddy on this very forum. We sent a few PMs and hooked up to ride. We even carpooled. He came and picked me up from my house before we even met.
> 
> ...


Mixie, did I come across as super creepy to you?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> Me and my buddy are heading out to the valley 2nd week of March and have a house in GWS. Im hoping to meet some *fun bunnies* on here that would like to *ride and party* with us. I hate using this forum to* pick up chicks*, as we both are fun and have great personalities, but I don't know where else to reach out to any ladies before our trip who might be interested. Both of us are in our 20's, professional, intermediate/advanced riders, 420 friendly, enjoy good beer, and good food. *House is very nice, has plenty of rooms so you can have your space*, and a *hot tub to party/relax* in. If your interested but don't feel like posting on this thread PM me.



if you don't understand why the bolded phrases come across as creepy then I am not gonna be able to help you. 

For me personally? My reaction to the above is "um...well Im kinda average looking and rather tomboy-ish. Guess I need not apply"

women are just people with different parts then you. We're not some mythical creature to be chased, hunted or whatever.

and this is the first thread that's made me feel better about being old. Gawd men in their 20s...I swear to gawd...y'all get SO MUCH better over 40 lol


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

mixie said:


> um, lots of people are ok with meeting up with people from message baords.
> 
> In fact I met my best riding buddy on this very forum. We sent a few PMs and hooked up to ride. We even carpooled. He came and picked me up from my house before we even met.
> 
> Neither of us ended up raped or in a ditch...however neither of came across as super creepy and looking for "bunnies" or whatever.


Yep. A while back I met up with 3 members from here. A few PMs, a couple text messages, and we met on-hill. 

However it's possible they thought I was a dude based on my handle :laugh:

OP: Like neednsnow said a few pages back - just go about it as a normal everyday life interaction and invite. Had you posted something like, "Going to be in the area, does anyone want to meet up?" it would have been so less creepy. If you hit it off with whatever chicks showed up THEN you could offer the full package.



heh.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

mixie said:


> if you don't understand why the bolded phrases come across as creepy then I am not gonna be able to help you.
> 
> For me personally? My reaction to the above is "um...well Im kinda average looking and rather tomboy-ish. Guess I need not apply"
> 
> ...


Your right I may have came off as creepy. Considering you admitted your rather tomboyish, I can argue that I think most women are more than just different parts than men. Thats what makes most of us men "chase and hunt" females rather than just being gay and attracted to our own gender. I believe the aging of men makes them more wise and patient but there are also quite a few negative aspects of getting older as well. I had low expectations for positive responses to this thread and its exactly what I got. Im going to take the advice of some of the posters and strike up a conversation at the bar/lodge.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> women are just people with different parts then you. We're not some mythical creature to be chased, hunted or whatever.



Stop it, you're not making sense.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> YI can argue that I think most women are more than just different parts than men.
> 
> there are also quite a few negative aspects of getting older as well.



I think most chicks want to be treated and respected as people, not 'bunnies'. And that's regardless of being tom boys or girlie girls...

as for getting old? Well that's what cialis is for. Oh snap!



it works better then viagra. uh, so Ive heard. yeah, I went there :laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

NSboarder said:


> I believe the aging of men makes them more wise and patient but there are also quite a few negative aspects of getting older as well.


Yeah, that been there done that experience, financial stability, not needing to pick up girls on a snowboard forum....sucks.....


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> OP: Like neednsnow said a few pages back - just go about it as a normal everyday life interaction and invite. Had you posted something like, "Going to be in the area, does anyone want to meet up?" it would have been so less creepy.


Problem is, he wasn't just looking for people to ride with, he was looking for "bunnies" to party in the hot tub with. There's not much that's going to make that less creepy.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

tigre said:


> Problem is, he wasn't just looking for people to ride with, he was looking for "bunnies" to party in the hot tub with. There's not much that's going to make that less creepy.


Good point about the partying and hot tub specifications. I took his "bunnies" comment as an attempt to direct it to snowboard chicks, not so much the Hef kind (er, maybe I was wrong??). Had he omitted those specs and just put out an invite to ride, it would have been less creepy of a thread. (But it's been an entertaining one, so thanks OP :laugh

Thing is there ARE girls out there who would be down for it. Reality shows would be nothing without them. But the chance of those kind of chicks being on here is a long shot. He has a better chance finding them in person.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

mixie said:


> I think most chicks want to be treated and respected as people, not 'bunnies'. And that's regardless of being tom boys or girlie girls...
> 
> as for getting old? Well that's what cialis is for. Oh snap!
> 
> ...


he probably just said bunnies cuz its easier to type out then 'female snowboarders' and it sounds cuter. Hey look at my name, i called myself a bunny


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> I took his "bunnies" comment as an attempt to direct it to snowboard chicks, not so much the Hef kind (er, maybe I was wrong??). QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't know bunnies only referred to skinny snowboard chicks? I'm not skinny, tho im not huge... i have extra fat. i thought bunnies just referred to any female snowboarders


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> he probably just said bunnies cuz its easier to type out then 'female snowboarders' and it sounds cuter. Hey look at my name, i called myself a bunny


and if it was just that one comment it probably would have been fine. IT was the whole 

"hey bunnies...I don't want to pick up chicks at the bar cos Im lazy. Come party with me in the hot tub"

and if I was a hot chick Id probably take him up on his offer. 

Then use him for the free booze and place to stay. 

and I met my bf online too


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

mixie said:


> and if it was just that one comment it probably would have been fine. IT was the whole
> 
> "hey bunnies...I don't want to pick up chicks at the bar cos Im lazy. Come party with me in the hot tub"
> 
> ...


lol yeah the hot tub comment through me off cuz i was like aw nice look he wants to hang out and go riding.... oh wait... hot tub can lead to naughty things... oh boy.

amen to the free booze and place to stay

see? online dating is how tons of people are doing it now


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

mixie said:


> Then use him for the free booze and place to stay.


How can you use me when I am offering?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Time to get my creep on. Back in the day we referred to beginners as bunnies and females as Betty's.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

So I've never had the term "Snow Bunny" formally defined for me, but I have been hearing it since I started skiing in the 90s. To me a "Snow Bunny" is an attractive female who partakes in winter sports (Be it snowboarding or skiing) and wears a femenine outfit to identify themselves. Usually bright pink, baby blue, or white (or a combination of those). In my head that's always what a snow bunny has been. So with all this talk about what a snow bunny is, I googled it. Either my definition was/is way off, or times have changed, but here's the general consensus from a varitey of sources:

Snow Bunny refers to a white female; this expression is commonly used to describe a white female who mingles among black males.

So there you go...


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> So I've never had the term "Snow Bunny" formally defined for me, but I have been hearing it since I started skiing in the 90s. To me a "Snow Bunny" is an attractive female who partakes in winter sports (Be it snowboarding or skiing) and wears a femenine outfit to identify themselves. Usually bright pink, baby blue, or white (or a combination of those). In my head that's always what a snow bunny has been. So with all this talk about what a snow bunny is, I googled it. Either my definition was/is way off, or times have changed, but here's the general consensus from a varitey of sources:
> 
> Snow Bunny refers to a white female; this expression is commonly used to describe a white female who mingles among black males.
> 
> So there you go...


I agree moreso with your definition than googles. Mine was more along the lines of women skiers/boarders 18-30 years old. Regardless of whether their attire was black, purple, blue, or pink who were looking for attention. You girls are too good to be the naughty bunnies I was hoping to run across.


----------



## HeroForADay (Feb 26, 2012)

Where do the girls who hang out in the lodge all day in full gear fit into this equation? 

Just out of my own curiosity.


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

HeroForADay said:


> Where do the girls who hang out in the lodge all day in full gear fit into this equation?
> 
> Just out of my own curiosity.


You're on to something here.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

HeroForADay said:


> Where do the girls who hang out in the lodge all day in full gear fit into this equation?
> 
> Just out of my own curiosity.


Bungalow Betty's????


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Yikes, tuff crowd OP. I see where your coming from tho, nothing wrong with wanting to get some ladies on pregame to ride out with. Guess it would've seemed a little less suspect if you called out a a "meet" or "group trip"....... I think there's are a few facebook groups that promote this type of movement. Twitter maybe:dunno:, Id stay away from craigslist. GoodLuck


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Big Foot said:


> Snow Bunny refers to a white female; this expression is commonly used to describe a white female who mingles among black males.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

HeroForADay said:


> Where do the girls who hang out in the lodge all day in full gear fit into this equation?
> 
> Just out of my own curiosity.


That's pretty much the only way I've heard "ski bunny" used around here, and it's in a derogatory sense. They're the girls who care more about whether their outfit matches than how they ride (and are mostly _not_ local). Wandered into a heli company's office last year one time and the girl behind the desk was a complete dolt, didn't know anything about anything, but she sure looked cute. Dressed like Rainbow Brite. That's a bunny.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

A little of topic, but me and my buddies have 2 or 3 hot chicks that would ride with us all the time. One day i asked one of the girls why they ride with us (none of my buddies are super fit ab hunks). She said they rode with us because we didnt spend all day hitting on them and also we treated them like one of the boys just my advice.:dunno:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> So I've never had the term "Snow Bunny" formally defined for me, but I have been hearing it since I started skiing in the 90s. To me a "Snow Bunny" is an attractive female who partakes in winter sports (Be it snowboarding or skiing) and wears a femenine outfit to identify themselves. Usually bright pink, baby blue, or white (or a combination of those). In my head that's always what a snow bunny has been. So with all this talk about what a snow bunny is, I googled it. Either my definition was/is way off, or times have changed, but here's the general consensus from a varitey of sources:
> 
> Snow Bunny refers to a white female; this expression is commonly used to describe a white female who mingles among black males.
> 
> So there you go...


I do not hang with black guys. I also don't wear bright colors. Actually if you look in my album, my board is black (blue on the bottom), my snow pants are black, my jacket is black.... I have a slight bit or turqouise but thats it. i just thought a snowbunny is a female skiier/rider

Edit: So then... im a WHITE GIRL who WEARS black lol kinda fits?


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

gmore10 said:


> She said they rode with us because we didnt spend all day hitting on them and also we treated them like one of the boys just my advice.:dunno:


:eusa_clap:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Solved..... I just hope you've got the paper:

www.ski-bunnies.com/home.html

Cant believe this hasn't already been posted!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Solved..... I just hope you've got the paper:
> 
> Ski-Bunnies.com
> 
> Cant believe this hasn't already been posted!


LOL.

How good do these girls get it?

Flights, accommodation, food, drinks, lift tickets, gear hire all paid for, plus charging a fee for going. All they have to do is put out:dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> I didn't know bunnies only referred to skinny snowboard chicks? I'm not skinny, tho im not huge... i have extra fat. i thought bunnies just referred to any female snowboarders


I don't think it has anything to do with size. When I said the "Hef" type I meant _those_ kind of bunnies (Playboy bunnies), not necessarily thin chicks who snowboard. Although I _do_ remember hearing the youngest chick of The Girls Next Door rides. Ooh! And she hangs out with black men, so hey look at that.



Big Foot said:


> So I've never had the term "Snow Bunny" formally defined for me, but I have been hearing it since I started skiing in the 90s. *To me a "Snow Bunny" is an attractive female who partakes in winter sports (Be it snowboarding or skiing) and wears a femenine outfit to identify themselves.* Usually bright pink, baby blue, or white (or a combination of those). In my head that's always what a snow bunny has been. So with all this talk about what a snow bunny is, I googled it. Either my definition was/is way off, or times have changed, but here's the general consensus from a varitey of sources:
> 
> Snow Bunny refers to a white female; this expression is commonly used to describe a white female who mingles among black males.
> 
> So there you go...


That's how I've always understood it to be.



NSboarder said:


> I agree moreso with your definition than googles. Mine was more along the lines of women skiers/boarders 18-30 years old. Regardless of whether their attire was black, purple, blue, or pink who were looking for attention. You girls are too good to be *the naughty bunnies I was hoping to run across.*


And...there it is :laugh:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Although I _do_ remember hearing the youngest chick of The Girls Next Door rides. Ooh! And she hangs out with black men, so hey look at that.
> 
> 
> > haha true


----------



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

tigre said:


> That's pretty much the only way I've heard "ski bunny" used around here, and it's in a derogatory sense. They're the girls who care more about whether their outfit matches than how they ride (and are mostly _not_ local). Wandered into a heli company's office last year one time and the girl behind the desk was a complete dolt, didn't know anything about anything, but she sure looked cute. Dressed like Rainbow Brite. That's a bunny.


this is exactly what i think of when someone says snow bunny. a couple of my friends very occasionally call me a bunny when they want to annoy me. and aren't within arms reach, because i will punch them. it might just depend on the people you hang/ride with, but to me... it has always been a derogatory term. 

hah this thread has been fun to read


----------

